# Windows Mobile 5 Development: Have VS2008 Standard



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been trying to develop Windows Mobile applications for a while, but all I've had access to are the Express editions, which don't have the capability. So recently I had an opportunity to get a copy of VS2008 Standard (a friend had it and upgraded to Professional, so he gave it to me). Problem is, it doesn't have any of the WM development tools, and neither the WM5 nor the WM6 SDKs work with VS2008 - only VS2005. Any suggestions?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

In New Project, go to C# or VB (those are your choices, no C++) and select Smart Device. Then Smart Device Project in the box on the right and follow the prompts to pick a type. (At least it works in VS2008 Pro ).


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

That's the problem exactly, there are no Smart Device projects in VS2008 Standard, and the WM5/6 SDKs only work with VS2005.


----------

